# Am I on the right track or way off?



## Flakie (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm two weeks in from my diagnosis as T2 and think I have finally got over the shock and uncertainty and started to think practically about the way forward. I've got my head round the carb thing I think and have been going through the cupboards and freezer to see what carbs are in my usual foods. What a shock! I can see that I need to make changes but want to make it as seamless as possible in relation to what I will still need to prepare for my family. Through wading through some of the groups on here I have already got some ideas on 'swaps' I can make, like swapping my usual mash for Aunt Bessie's carrot and swede mash and chips for her vegetable chips. I've found that some of the cod fillets in sauce that you can microwave are fairly low in carbs and I like those so could swap that for my usual fish fingers. I know I can still have sausages and eggs and cheese, in moderation of course as I want to lose weight as well, and if I have cottage pie I can just remove the potato. Am I being too simplistic here or am I on the right track? Not sure if there's a limit to the daily intake of carbs like I used to do with fat things on my old diet plans etc. Your advice would be welcome! Thanks.


----------



## Amigo (Sep 26, 2017)

Flakie said:


> I'm two weeks in from my diagnosis as T2 and think I have finally got over the shock and uncertainty and started to think practically about the way forward. I've got my head round the carb thing I think and have been going through the cupboards and freezer to see what carbs are in my usual foods. What a shock! I can see that I need to make changes but want to make it as seamless as possible in relation to what I will still need to prepare for my family. Through wading through some of the groups on here I have already got some ideas on 'swaps' I can make, like swapping my usual mash for Aunt Bessie's carrot and swede mash and chips for her vegetable chips. I've found that some of the cod fillets in sauce that you can microwave are fairly low in carbs and I like those so could swap that for my usual fish fingers. I know I can still have sausages and eggs and cheese, in moderation of course as I want to lose weight as well, and if I have cottage pie I can just remove the potato. Am I being too simplistic here or am I on the right track? Not sure if there's a limit to the daily intake of carbs like I used to do with fat things on my old diet plans etc. Your advice would be welcome! Thanks.



Certainly sounds like the right track to me and well done!


----------



## Ditto (Sep 26, 2017)

You want to be aiming for fresh stuff eventually. Fresh vegetables, berries and nuts, seeds, any meats, fish. I try to avoid packaged stuff but easier said than done. Just keep testing, you'll soon find out what you can have and what spikes you.  I can't have rice, pasta, bread, tinned vegetables and any Chinese food. Rice is the biggest no no for me.


----------



## Flakie (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks to you both. I agree I will need to incorporate those things when I can. At the moment I'm trying to make life easy as opposed to preparing several meals. I have a husband on a heart healthy menu who loves pasta and rice and certainly won't give up bread and a grown up son with autism and learning disabilities who won't eat veggies or plain meat and is very much a convenience food person! It's hard enough now so to start with I'll take what I can!


----------



## Ditto (Sep 26, 2017)

You have your hands full! Kudos to you, you're obviously doing great.


----------



## Flakie (Sep 26, 2017)

Oh thank you! I can usually manage to combine all our likes into one meal but this threw me at first. Hopefully I can sort this.


----------



## Flakie (Sep 26, 2017)

Very useful. I'll see if I can find one. Thank you.


----------



## Ditto (Sep 26, 2017)

I need that. Will have a look at ebay tootsweet. 

...will have to wait until it comes down a bit, I think £16 is too steep! Damn it, I really wanted that. They're just greedy some people.  Thanks for the heads up, I shall click 'watch.'


----------



## Flakie (Sep 26, 2017)

Got some on Amazon a bit cheaper but then there's postage to pay unless you are buying something else.


----------



## Ditto (Sep 26, 2017)

I can't use anywhere but ebay due to PayPal. I don't think you can use that on Amazon. Plus I bought some pans off them and all the black came off. Bla'guards!  I'll be patient and eventually get one from ebay, somebody will be selling one cheaper I'm sure. There's tons of different carb counter books, but I'd like one of these from DUK.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2017)

The 'limit' to how many grams of carbs per day would be suitable for you is the amount your body can tolerate whilst maintaining good blood sugar levels  Although 'official' recommendations for non-diabetics is, I think, about 250g per day, that is way too much when you have diabetes. It's actually a lot for anyone, I think - I know that I'd struggle to eat much more than 180g in a day, and tend to eat between 100-150g. A lot of people with Type 2 find that they might need to aim lower, but the testing will help you to find the appropriate level. Basically, the advice would be to cut out 'unnecessary' carbs - those that can easily be substituted removed entirely, and then try to select things that have the least impact on levels  Also, including fats in food helps slow digestion and smooth the release of glucose over a longer period.


----------



## Flakie (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks Northener. Sound advice as usual!
While I'm here is there any sort of breakfast cereal that is low carb? I usually have cornflakes and like cereal first thing but am willing to try something else. Thanks.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2017)

Flakie said:


> Thanks Northener. Sound advice as usual!
> While I'm here is there any sort of breakfast cereal that is low carb? I usually have cornflakes and like cereal first thing but am willing to try something else. Thanks.


I'm afraid the short answer is 'no'  'Proper' porridge might be OK, some people are fine with it, but others find it sends levels high - the 'instant' kind is really bad   The problem is twofold - usually, when you get up, your liver starts releasing extra glucose to give you a 'boost' to start the day. Coupled with this rise your insulin resistance tends to be at its highest in the mornings, and reduces over the day as you become more active. As a result, you already have a lot to deal with blood sugar-wise before you even eat anything, and cereals are based on processed carbs. Personally, I find Belvita biscuits OK, but again, that may not be true of everyone. Some people go for plain yoghurt, with added nuts and berries, or eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes etc.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 27, 2017)

How about this carbs n cals book from Amazon, it’s much cheaper. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Carbs-Pock...sr=8-2&keywords=carbs+and+cals+pocket+counter


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 27, 2017)

If you want a cereal & have an Aldi nearby. you could try their Paleo muesli.  It's mainly made up of nuts & seeds & is low in carbs.  I add a few berries to give it more sweetness.  I also tried Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits, though I got a good 2hr reading, the 1hr reading was sky high, so I limit them to having only occasionally.


----------



## khskel (Sep 27, 2017)

I find Lizi's granola is OK. A bit pricey but none spiking for me. I also get in fine with belvita.


----------



## Derek Stubbs (Sep 27, 2017)

if you can cook something for breakfast, that will be better, like eggs & bacon.

Or as mentioned, Full fat yogurts are good, low carbs & lots of protein.

I am finding I am not that hungry first thing anymore, must be because I am eating more proteins & fats which staves off the hunger
for longer.

My body feels best when I am not too full or not hungry, & keeping it in that state is the goal, so I find smaller meals or snacking helps with this.

If I have a large meal, even low in carbs, it can make me feel uncomfortable for a few hours, so I try to keep the meals smaller.
If I get hungry in between, just a few spoons of full fat yogurt or cheese helps.


----------



## Beck S (Sep 27, 2017)

I have some Special K with strawberries at the moment, its 24g carbs and 5g of sugar for 30g worth but I seem to tolerate it.  I'm trying to mix it in so that I don't end up having egg and bacon every morning, obviously so healthy!!



Derek Stubbs said:


> Or as mentioned, Full fat yogurts are good, low carbs & lots of protein.


Do you not get a sugar spike from the yoghurt?  I'm interested because I like yoghurt but I'm quite weary of it because of the sugar content.


----------



## Kentoldlady (Sep 27, 2017)

Do you not get a sugar spike from the yoghurt?  I'm interested because I like yoghurt but I'm quite weary of it because of the sugar content.[/QUOTE]

I eat the full fat greek yoghurt, usually fage cos I like that one. No spikes for me, and I usually have it with berries.


----------

